# Carlilse  to Mull



## Newbie2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi, about to set off on a week long adventure from Carlilse to Mull. wondered if any one knew of any good spots to stay - wild camping and/or on sites. New at this game so any advioce would be welcome.


----------



## k3nnyj (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi. Cant help with mull but we stopped in helensburgh on way from oban was good clydeside park, on front beside fair that is off for season. 2 mins to centre. Oban nice, park by tesco 5/6 bays. I'm also from carlisle, upperby if you want a small meet! Enjoy
Kenny


----------



## joycemurray (Oct 12, 2016)

*wildcamping on mull*

we have been to mull twice in our motorhome loads of places to wildcamp, calgary bay, ronnies field has a charge of £2 per night, laggan sands has free camping, you can just find a nice spot and park up, the roads are a bit narrow with passing places but well worth the hassle. enjoy


----------



## martinr (Oct 12, 2016)

When you get to Mull down to the ross of mull Uisken Bay about a mile or so down a single track road the best place in the world in my opinion you pay a guy  a couple of quid park on the edge of the bay but if the weather is bad maybe not so good.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 12, 2016)

No problems wildcamping on Mull, lots of stunning places to park up. Fidden farm is lovely campsite and handy for the Iona ferry.


----------



## F1 Scout (Oct 12, 2016)

*Camping on Mull*

We had our first wild camping week on Mull in 2014. Drove to Loch Lomond from West Cumbria and spent the first night by the loch side. First and last nights on Mull we stayed at Tobermory harbour car park. This had fresh water, toilets and showers (small cost as provided for the sailing people). During the week we camped at many stunning locations including the campsite at Fidden Farm (I think that's what its called).  The seafood restaurant at Tobermory was excellent.

Mike


----------



## AuldTam (Oct 12, 2016)

Have you booked the ferry? It's Mull Rally this weekend fri to sun lots of roads will be closed during specific times. Check mull rally website for details. It will be very busy from today onwards.


----------



## Newbie2 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Carlilse to Mull*

Thank you - all sounds like good advice:wave:
Not due to go till beginning of November so not quite there yet, and should avoid the rally!


----------

